# Tire sizes for '92 Sentra 4 door B13



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

What's the maximum tire size of a B13?

Right now i have a 187/70R13. is that too big?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

The original size is 175/70/13.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I am running 185 70 13 on my stock rims. I am going back to stock next time due to odo and acceleration issues. Yes, both minor to be sure, granted.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What size wheel?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Stock...13 by 5


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

*yeah...*

i'm running 15's... i know of people who have run 17's..... i'd suggest 16's.... i've heard that you will get maximum performance out of 15's, but i'd suggest 16's, just because they look nicer on it...


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I have 15x7 rims, tires are 195/50/15. I might got to 205's next time I need tires (but they might rub).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think drewb meant to say 185/70R13, AFAIK 187 doesn't exist. That first number always ends in a 5 or a 0. Same goes for the second number. Tires places should be fitting you with rim and tire combinations that don't change your overall diameter at all, that way your speedo/odometer is not affected. Even if you bring in the rims to have tires put on, they know what the stock tire size is and what sized tires on what sized rims will leave you with the same diameter. If they're not, they're not doing their job, plus if it throws your speedo off enough that you're speeding and don't know it, it's not their fault and you still are guilty and have to pay the ticket. Check around on places like the tirerack and other online places, they should have some sort of calculator that you can use to see what different combinations you can use and still maintain stock diameter. I plan to go with 15's on my car next spring. Bigger rims not only cost more, but the tires do so as well. Besides, how cool are 17's when your car rides like shit because you have no sidewall? And it doesn't matter how good your suspension is, you'll still feel every bump.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Running B14 SE-R 15" wheels on 205/50/15 tires. Works great, no rubbing, and handles well.


----------

